# Zoro and Sanji vs. Jinbei and Ivankov



## MYJC (May 5, 2013)

Post-skip. No prep, manga knowledge, starting distance is 50m. Fight takes place on Banaro Island.

Who takes it?


----------



## SsjAzn (May 5, 2013)

Zoro and Sanji wins here. All four characters are in the same league and it'll be a very, very hard fight to win, but the Straw Hat duo takes the edge since they're the stronger team overall.


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (May 5, 2013)

Jimbei and ivankov


----------



## Goomoonryong (May 5, 2013)

Zoro,Sanji, and Jimbei are all around the same level imo with Ivankov just beneath them so given this Zoro can hold jinbei long enough for sanji to finish Ivankov and then Zoro and sanji can finish Jinbei together.

So Zoro and sanji high/extreme difficulty


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

Ivankov turns Jinbei and himself into a women making sanji unable to hit them which ends up being their victory eventually.


----------



## Goomoonryong (May 5, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Ivankov turns Jinbei and himself into a women making sanji unable to hit them which ends up being their victory eventually.


huh, what would jinbei look like as a woman im curious now.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (May 5, 2013)

Zoro doesnt need sanji, zoro solos.


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

Goomoonryong said:


> huh, what would jinbei look like as a woman im curious now.


----------



## Kai (May 5, 2013)

What have you been reading/watching lately?


----------



## Quuon (May 5, 2013)

Dude.


----------



## Goomoonryong (May 5, 2013)

interesting


----------



## tupadre97 (May 6, 2013)

Zoro and Sanji high diff. Sanji beats Ivankov first then they both team up on Jinbe.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 6, 2013)

Zoro and Sanji have better teamwork plus they are stronger overall than their opponents.

The result is obvious.


----------



## Lycka (May 7, 2013)

Zoro filets Jinebi high.
Sanji highend mid difficulty.


----------



## Slenderman (Aug 22, 2013)

Zoro and Sanji high-extreme difficulty.


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2013)

Goddamn, Slender...

Necro spree, much? 

Team one wins high difficulty.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 22, 2013)

Zoro and Sanji
Zoro > Jinbe or Ivankov
Sanji = Jinbe > Ivankov


----------



## Captain Altintop (Aug 22, 2013)

I see Ivankov >= Luffy >= Jimbei >= Zoro >= Sanji 

Ivankov and Jimbei take this this very high diff.


----------



## MYJC (Aug 22, 2013)

Captain Altintop said:


> I see Ivankov >= Luffy >= Jimbei >= Zoro >= Sanji
> 
> Ivankov and Jimbei take this this very high diff.




Wow. I can't help but think you're overrating Ivankov quite a bit.


----------



## Orca (Aug 22, 2013)

MYJC said:


> Wow. I can't help but think you're overrating Ivankov quite a bit.



It's not that far fetched. Ivankov is a high ranking revolutionary commander. He bitch slapped pre ts sanji without effort. Putting aside his goofy looking character design, he is very strong.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, and also what is with that nonsense tier list in his sig?


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Aug 22, 2013)

Zoro> Iva if we're to believe he's just as strong as Kuma
And Jimbei=Sanji in my opinion.
So Zoro mids diff Jimbei while Sanji holds off Iva.
Zoro and Sanji> Iva for sure.


----------



## Lolicon Hunter (Aug 22, 2013)

Ivankov is weaker than Sanji and Jinbei is weaker than Zoro.
Team 1 mid diff


----------



## Orca (Aug 22, 2013)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> Zoro> Iva if we're to believe he's just as strong as Kuma
> And Jimbei=Sanji in my opinion.
> So Zoro mids diff Jimbei while Sanji holds off Iva.
> Zoro and Sanji> Iva for sure.



The fuck you mean zoro mid diffs jinbei?


----------



## Lolicon Hunter (Aug 22, 2013)

Zoro>Jinbei>=Sanji>Ivankov
Zoro beats Jinbei with highish diff, Sanji beats Ivankov with low end mid diff.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol Zoro can solo everyone here.
Zoro beats Sanji, Jinbei, and Ivankov at the same time for sure.
He can use one sword for each guy, or he just blitzes Ivankov, overpowers Sanji in a parry whilst using CoA hardening to defend against Jinbei's attack, and then slices off Jinbei's head. When Sanji recovers from the recoil, they have a 1 vs 1 where Zoro mid diffs.

High difficulty solo for Zoro.


----------



## Slenderman (Aug 22, 2013)

Trance said:


> Goddamn, Slender...
> 
> Necro spree, much?
> 
> Team one wins high difficulty.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 23, 2013)

How in the fuck is Sanji stronger than Ivankov? Ivankov essentially trained Sanji. Is Luffy stronger than Rayleigh? Is Zoro stronger than Mihawk? Like seriously, Sanji gets Galaxy Winked by Revolutionary Dragon's Right Hand Man/Woman/Okama. Sanji is close, maybe even equal to Ivankov, but no way is he stronger.

And Jinbei is roughly on Luffy's level, who is still >/= Zoro.

The way I see it, Jinbei > Zoro >/= Ivankov >/= Sanji. Team 2 wins.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 23, 2013)

Zoro beats Jinbei high Diff. 

Iva beats Sanji High-Extreme Diff.

Zoro kills Iva. 

Zoro and Sanji win. If you want to make this a full on team effort with them working together, Zoro and Sanji still win they have better team-work and i think there fighting styles contrast well.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 23, 2013)

I think Ivankov is overrated. Jinbe > Ivankov as shown in Impel Down.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Aug 24, 2013)

Dawn said:


> I think Ivankov is overrated. Jinbe > Ivankov as shown in Impel Down.



?
In Impel Down Ivan was a king/queen that had everything he wanted. Jinbe was being tortured.
In Imple Down Ivan could escape whenever he wanted. Jinbe begged Ivankov to let him go.
In Impel Down Ivan raped Sadi-chan and survived against Magellan without a single injure. Jinbe defeated a Minotaur and some fodders.

If something Ivankov is underrated as he lacks feats.


----------



## Halcyon (Aug 24, 2013)

Zuhaitz said:


> ?
> In Impel Down Ivan was a king/queen that had everything he wanted. Jinbe was being tortured.
> In Imple Down Ivan could escape whenever he wanted. Jinbe begged Ivankov to let him go.
> In Impel Down Ivan raped Sadi-chan and survived against Magellan without a single injure. Jinbe defeated a Minotaur and some fodders.
> ...



Ivankov wasn't even a level 6 prisoner. Jinbe was.

Who's to say the only reason Iva got his Newkama land was because of his placement in level 5?


----------



## Zuhaitz (Aug 24, 2013)

Halcyon 5 said:


> Ivankov wasn't even a level 6 prisoner. Jinbe was.
> 
> Who's to say the only reason Iva got his Newkama land was because of his placement in level 5?



Crocodile was a level 6 prisoner too, yet It was suggested that she was weaker than Ivankov.

The level someone is put in depends on the fame, not in the power.


----------



## Halcyon (Aug 24, 2013)

Zuhaitz said:


> Crocodile was a level 6 prisoner too, yet It was suggested that she was weaker than Ivankov.
> 
> The level someone is put in depends on the fame, not in the power.


I'm not saying that the level correlates to power, I'm saying your point about Iva living as a king/queen might have been due to the fact that (s)he wasn't put in level 6.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Aug 24, 2013)

Halcyon 5 said:


> I'm not saying that the level correlates to power, I'm saying your point about Iva living as a king/queen might have been due to the fact that (s)he wasn't put in level 6.



And what about the point of Ivan surviving against Magellan without any injure or relevant damage?
Would Jinbe be able to do the same?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 26, 2013)

Ica underrated as always... Personally for me he was more impressive as Jinbe during ID and the war... But well can't wait for his comeback


----------



## Luis209 (Aug 26, 2013)

Zoro beats Jinbei first than Ivankov beats Sanji. SH's Team wins.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 26, 2013)

Zuhaitz said:


> And what about the point of Ivan surviving against Magellan without any injure or relevant damage?
> Would Jinbe be able to do the same?


Jimbei would outright defeat Magellan.

Magellan had trouble reacting to a G2 Luffy attack. Suffice it to say that Jimbei's Water Shots drill through his head with almost 0 difficulty.


----------

